# Tween to Teen Skirt Knitting Pattern



## laurelarts

This is an easily knit A-line skirt that never goes out of style. Seamless construction from the bottom up allows for easy customization of length, and an inserted elastic and/or drawstring waistband ensures a perfect fit.

SIZES: 7/8 (9/10 11/12)
FINISHED MEASUREMENTS
Waist approx 22, (24,26)"
Hip approx. 27, (30,32)"
Length approx. 13, (14,15)"

Pattern: $4.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/103630132/tween-to-teen-skirt-knitting-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tween-to-teen-skirt


----------



## kimmyz

I recognize that cute granddaughter of yours. My, she's getting tall. Darling skirt!


----------



## laurelarts

Oh thank you!! She is going to be a tall one for sure, her Dad is real tall, she certainly doesn't get it from my side, we are all shorties.


----------



## StellasKnits

Adorable! And your granddaughter gets more beautiful with every picture we see!


----------



## laurelarts

What a sweet thing to say!!!! Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Really nice skirt. Will be a great wear for the cool weather coming.


----------



## Rainebo

Now this is so adorable, yet simple! Beautiful GD!


----------



## frani512

Your granddaughter is just adorable! I love when she models. And another terrific pattern. Your patterns are always so simple and lovely.


----------



## laurelarts

Thank you everyone!!! She is growing so fast I can't keep up.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lovely stylish skirt any young girl would love it


----------

